# Sticky  Board Guidelines



## jnrjr79

Hey everyone. I thought a little refresher course in the board guidelines would be a good idea right now, as it seems we've gotten away from them. They're posted here for your reference. Thanks.



> We of Basketball Forum, thrive to place ourselves to the highest possible standards of growth and continual maintaining of our board to have the highest quality sports discussion between the members of our community. The forthcoming Board Guidelines relay specific information on what the Staff here feels are appropriately outlined to maintain the best online experience you have ever had. We stress that you read our Board Guidelines prior to joining our ever growing site. We also ask that you adhere to and refer this statement if you are ever in question as to what is or isn’t acceptable. Basketball Forum appreciates your time, knowledge and passion for whichever sport you have come to love, and to use our site to discuss them. Welcome to the family. *
> 
> General Guidelines:*
> Basketball Forum respectfully expect that all members conduct themselves in a manner that promotes a variety of races, nationalities, creeds, religions and sexes with the focus on total respect of each member of our community.
> Basketball Forum also sets a standard that our community makes a valiant effort to contribute their knowledge in varying degrees, as long as what is being written onto the boards, have meaning and respectability without the fear of belittlement from others. Basketball Forum is just that a message board. Read if you like, but we would love to have you post.
> 
> *Site Guidelines:*
> The following categories of conduct online are unacceptable at Basketball Forum and are a clear violation of our Board Guidelines that may result in warning, suspension or loss of membership (i.e. Banning):
> 
> Disruption- Posts that are meant to create confusion or sway the topic away from the intended Thread or conversation or news pertaining to a particular subject. Disruption can include but not limited to post-padding, off-topic posting, or posting of content that intended to demean other posters rather than discuss appropriate topics.
> 
> Harassment – Harassment is defined when a member attacks, disrespects and degrades another member anywhere on the board at any time. Personal attacks are never welcome and are never tolerated. The general nature of sports, fans will defend their favorite player and or team, but never will terms as “stupid, homer, idiot, moron” and the like ever be tolerated. Continual harassment and or “baiting” of a member of the community, they’re favorite team or player and or members of the staff will also result in the above mentioned actions. Editing over a mod is also something that is not welcomed and swift action will be taken of said member.
> 
> Obscenities or Sexual innuendos – Basketball Forum features a community with a world wide ranging of members and content readers. We stress that pornographic images, obscenities, sexual language and vulgarities are NOT used. Attempts to mask such language using alternate spellings, etc., will be treated as correctly spelled obscenities are are also subject to being removed. We want our members to have fun, but at the same time we must keep aware that everything we may say with someone we know, could offend a member that we don’t. Please use your best judgment in these cases.
> 
> Spamming & Solicitation - Multiple posting of identical or similar posts in one or more of our forums constitutes spamming. Posting multiple links to other “identical” sites or links to “join” other similar sires without prior approval also constitutes as spam and will be subjected to the removal of posting privileges.
> 
> Copyrighted Material – The posting of links to entire articles is appropriate, but posting articles from other sites and sources is in violation of our Board Guidelines as well as Copyright Laws. It is also illegal to post more than 50% of a pay site's article (i.e., ESPN Insider). Please use your best determination since you have agreed prior to our Board Guidelines you will be legally responsible for your own posts on this system. Crediting of the source is also always a must.
> 
> Illegal Activities – The posting of specific information relating to how and where to obtain illegal activities is a violation of the Board Guidelines. This most directly relates to issues such as illegal file sharing and illicit drug use. Basketball Forum does not, however, discouraged discussion of the moral and legal aspects of these issues. Put simply, it is acceptable to discuss the merits legal topics such as file sharing, but not acceptable to engage in illegal activities.
> 
> Disciplinary actions – While Basketball Forum would love for all of its members to adhere to the Board Guidelines we know that some members willingly will not follow the rules, with that here are the terms of disciplinary actions:
> 
> *Forum Disruptions 1 pt 14 days on record*
> *Copyrighted material **1 pt 14 days on record*
> *Trolling **1 pt 14 days on record*
> *Repeated baiting 1 pt 30 days on record*
> *Inappropriate Language 2 pts **14 days on record*
> *Signature Rule Violation **2 pts **14 days on record*
> *Insulted Other Member(s) **2 pts **14 days on record*
> *Editing over a Moderator's changes 5 pts 365 days on record*
> *Porn 10 pts 60 days on record*
> *Racism 10 pts **60 days on record*
> *Spammed Advertisements 50 pts **365 days on record*
> *Ban Evasion **50 pts **365 days on record*
> *We have bans of 5 days, 10 days, 2 weeks and of course almost for good.
> *
> 
> Disclaimer - These guidelines are just that, and are not intended to be an all-inclusive list of inappropriate behavior or comprehensive guide to punishments. As in other instances of dealing with other people, let common sense be your guide and make an effort to treat other people the way you wish to be treated. In return, the staff of Basketball Forum will exercise common sense and make every reasonable effort to make this a fun and informative place to visit. If you have any questions or concerns, please contact a member of the staff!
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read through our Board Guidelines. Welcome to the board and we look forward to your posts.


----------



## King Joseus

> As in other instances of dealing with other people, *let common sense be your guide and make an effort to treat other people the way you wish to be treated.*


It's not that hard, guys.


----------



## someone

Good idea :yes:


----------



## GB

> Disruption- Posts that are meant to create confusion or sway the topic away from the intended Thread or conversation or news pertaining to a particular subject. Disruption can include but not limited to post-padding, off-topic posting, or posting of content that intended to demean other posters rather than discuss appropriate topics.





> Harassment – Harassment is defined when a member attacks, disrespects and degrades another member anywhere on the board at any time. Personal attacks are never welcome and are never tolerated. The general nature of sports, fans will defend their favorite player and or team, but never will terms as “stupid, homer, idiot, moron” and the like ever be tolerated. Continual harassment and or “baiting” of a member of the community, they’re favorite team or player and or members of the staff will also result in the above mentioned actions. Editing over a mod is also something that is not welcomed and swift action will be taken of said member.


Thanks -- JNRJR


----------

